# Anavar - Fatigue, Tiredness & Lethargy?



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi All

I am 3 (three!) days into an 8 week 60mg ED Anavar-only Cycle. The Anavar I have procured are 10mg Pharmacom Oxandrolonos and they look like the real deal. They were purchased from an official distributor and are blister packed etc etc. My diet is good and includes Milk Thistle

I have done about 6 Anavar cycles over the past 8 years so I know what to expect however this time I cannot help feeling lethargic and unmotivated, tired and mainly fatigued. I have to force myself to work out and when I wake up in the morning I dont feel well rested. I force myself to work hard in the Gym but the other 23 other hours in the day are a real struggle. I nap on my lunch etc!

I dont want to come off the AAS so soon but Is there anything you recommend I should supplement my body with to fend off these undesired effects? Does anyone have any similar experiences? I have read promising things about supplementing with Zinc, B Complex and Magnesium

All advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lower the dose till you feel better could be 1-2 weeks then raise it back up, I keep saying this can happen with anavar sometimes it's just one of those things.


----------



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

OK will do if I dont feel any better tomorrow. Any advice on supplements?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

discoboy said:


> OK will do if I dont feel any better tomorrow. Any advice on supplements?


 Tudca is very worthwhile, I normally use taurine on anavar really helps with the muscle pumps.

Testosterone is my main advice to add for a test base to ypur anavar... if you really don't want to inject then proviron 50mg ed


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Get bloodwork done and Check your liver enzymes.

When your liver enzymes are highly elevated it can be a Cause for fatigue!

And so is liver damage.

Many companies dust their var with winny or Dbol/drol.

And at this dosages u should always have an eye on your liver.

You never know how UGL Dose their products.

Do u gets bloods done on Cylce?


----------



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

I never have never had bloods done in the past, I have not felt like this before. I find it hard to believe my liver would show signs of failure this quickly into a cycle.

How would I go about getting a blood test and what specifically should I ask for?

Should I see my GP and disclose my reasonings for it?

Thanks


----------



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

I should add the results came in good for the avanar which I have... https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/brand-name/pharmacom-labs/pharmacom-labs-oxandrolonos-lab-test-results/

Thanks


----------



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

that's anavar mate , just stop it it will get worse even if you had test injection with it.

I don't use oral for this reason , 15min after taking one pill i get lethargy so i never use any , and i'm on TRT dose of test with good liver functions.

The worst was anavar , could sleep 5 times a day even with caffeine.. so i stopped 3 days after


----------



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

I have halved the dose and started taking some ZMA. I feel more 'with it' today and i have less lethargy and fatigue. I think this anavar is much more potent than your usual run of the mill and anything ive had before. I am going to get my bloods done next week and stick at it on this dose for a week longer to see how i get on.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had it with Infiniti var. I changed to pharmacom with test base. Absolutely fine, I was on 80mg


----------



## discoboy (Jun 24, 2012)

John Boy 1985 said:


> I had it with Infiniti var. I changed to pharmacom with test base. Absolutely fine, I was on 80mg


 How did you find the Var? stuff is legit and more potent than usual right ?


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

discoboy said:


> How did you find the Var? stuff is legit and more potent than usual right ?


 I personally didn't find it amazing. Made me bit more veiny that's it. But only my second time using var


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Serc. said:


> Get bloodwork done and Check your liver enzymes.
> 
> When your liver enzymes are highly elevated it can be a Cause for fatigue!
> 
> ...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I have Pharmacom D'bol and will begin using it in a month, it has a good rep and reportedly is properly dosed, but why did you start out at 60mgs? Why not 30 for the first week and then raise it up?

Milk thistle is shite buddy, I use Taurine but tudca is good also.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Only things I can suggest are

1, you have low test are shut down but unlikely after 3 days.

2, liver issue, can help if you eat more.

3, your reaction to the compound adding ephedrine can help.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Anavar is alot stronger than you guys think. If you're running quality var at 50mg+ you WILL get side effects and you will get good gains.


----------



## RAY-MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

Sounds like the your liver is under a bit of stress... which will be the case taking an oral steroid.

I've found if i don't take N Acetyl L Cysteine with orals, i get the same lethargy and i feel so drained i can hardly get out of bed.

N Acetyl L Cysteine is cheap as chips so could be worth a try.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

RAY-MAN said:


> Sounds like the your liver is under a bit of stress... which will be the case taking an oral steroid.
> 
> I've found if i don't take N Acetyl L Cysteine with orals, i get the same lethargy and i feel so drained i can hardly get out of bed.
> 
> N Acetyl L Cysteine is cheap as chips so could be worth a try.


 Thanks Ray-Man.

I gonna give NAC a try as I have the same symptoms 7 days into 60 Tbol.

Also up my food and water.


----------



## Valueperhead (Oct 9, 2016)

Are you seeing any of the supposed effects of the anavar at all? Constant pumps, vascularity etc

You always have to be on guard with var as you'll never know for sure with UGL's whether the stuff they sell is legit or not. Since It's the most expensive oral to produce UGL's often mix/replace it with Winny or Dianabol and then label it as Anavar to make an extra buck.

Just because they've had 1 of their batches tested at a lab and come out fine doesn't mean that all of their following batches are automatically legit and not faked


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

Only Anavar cycle not so effective get at least test with it, i take 40mg of var and i feel so tiered too, i hate the feeling but i aid my self with pre-workout supplement.

Cheers


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

On pharmacom var at moment. 60mg, feel the same, not lethargy strength up


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

The symptoms sound like low T symptoms, but you have only been taking it for 3 days so it's probably not that...

Have you tried dropping the dose low for a few days and seeing if anything changes?

I also noticed you are including milk thistle, is this a supplement? If so is it a new one you haven't used before, perhaps in some sort of mixture like a cycle support supplement? If so, it could be one of the ingredients in there.


----------

